# ~finally something happend~



## Rinse Out (WÃ³Ã¡h) (Oct 1, 2006)

These is my plant its a northern lights and its been growning outside since seed. i just wanna show every one cos im proud of em 














please give some feedback of what you think..

Thanks
Nick


----------



## Mutt (Oct 1, 2006)

somethin to be proud of man...looks good.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 2, 2006)

*I would be proud of those beautiful ladies as well. Keep it up and you'll be smoking before ya know it.  *


----------



## BSki8950 (Oct 2, 2006)

very nice


----------



## healy-john (Oct 2, 2006)

i thought beauty was only a myth


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 2, 2006)

Very nice, I just harvested some northern. Good smoke.


----------



## Rinse Out (WÃ³Ã¡h) (Oct 3, 2006)

i know its outa topic, but roughly, how long do i have to wait for it to fully bud? Cos im all outa weed and its so tempting to pick abit and skin up!!!! but i would never do that. i dont wanna screw these plants up.  

thanks for all the replys..this plant is my 3rd one now i think, and its the only one to do something.... this was my old plant, it grew taller than me and my mate is in this pic but i have cut him out.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 3, 2006)

*How long has she been flowering or budding? It usually takes anywhere from 8 to 9 weeks for Indica and 10 to 14 weeks for Sativa. Man she's a beauty isn't she.  *


----------



## Rinse Out (WÃ³Ã¡h) (Oct 3, 2006)

no that photo of the big plant... it didnt do anything... it just grew and grew. and i had to chop it.... nxt door neighbors came  

it started getting white pistols about month ago. and for about 3 weeks its been "budding".

u rekon u can tell what type of plant my mate is standing next to?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 3, 2006)

*It's hard to tell a strain from a pic without knowing the parents of the seed. You can tell if it's Indica or Sativa by looking at the leaves. If the leaves are wide it's most likely Indica dominant and if the leaves are thin it's Sativa dominant. The best way you can tell when it's time for harvest is by checking the trichromes. By the sounds of things ya still have atleast another 4 weeks or so before harvesting. *


----------



## Rinse Out (WÃ³Ã¡h) (Oct 3, 2006)

Cheers grunt for the info, if thats the case my big plant was a sativa. 

i will keep updated photos. coming every week or so  

thanks 

nick


----------

